# Thinner roller and FP



## RDH79 (May 8, 2014)

Looking for a thinner roller and fountain pen. Not to keen on the classic flat top or Americana  not sure the name. Any comments on the Presimo.?
It is only .5mm smaller than the jr gent II .


----------



## ossaguy (May 8, 2014)

I have not made a fountain pen yet,but I have made a few of the Rollester pens from PSI,and like how thin they are.It's only .........now I forget..But I think .448''

The latest ones are supposed to come with the cap insert already installed in the cap,whch is a good thing.That was the downside to the design.( read the reviews on the PSI site )

They are really nice to write with,and the price is good.

Steve


----------

